
Employee culture and wellbeing platform - kijanmaharjan
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/building-a-todolist-app-that-connects-with-slack-c1952d4174
======
kijanmaharjan
Hi Everyone,

I'm working as a design and frontend lead and while working I found a problem.
The problem is we have so little employee engagement. We used to have
alternative Friday lunch and learn sessions, and social drinks the other
Friday. So I thought if I can come up with the employee culture + well-being
app?

The platform will have your colleagues onboarded, The will be assigned to
lunch and learn sessions randomly until the round is finished and every other
Friday they will be invited for social drinks.

Also, there will be other features that include is every 1 hour ask employees
to enter the hour's progress on what they are working on. Every 3o minutes ask
them to stand up and stretch. Also will have lunch and learn session assigned
automatically to someone in the company that will boost the culture also.

I also found that reporting to the manager became hard these days so I just
figured out that wip.chat could be a thing to integrate in the platform.
Employees can make the to-do list and post it to slack so that managers know
what employees have been working on and what has been accomplished.

Let me know how does that sounds?

Some

I've already started building it and looking to hear the opinions from you
guys.

